# english liverool female hairdresser , moving to dubai



## carly callister (Dec 15, 2008)

hi my names carly aged 18, looking to go over to dubai in the new year and to carry on with my hairdressing caerrer, i go to dubai on holiday every year and know its a fab place to be, but it will be completley different living there? Have no idea about renting there, or how the hairdreesing wage is and what it is like to be english living in dubai. im gonna leave it at this but anything that anyone can help me with please do


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

try the search button


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you are too young to move here on your own and you need a company to sponsor your visa. but yes, do a search, there have been a few post of young people wanted to move here on their own and it has been explained there why it would be in your best interest to wait a few years. specially now that the economy is so crappy.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

*adventure*



carly callister said:


> hi my names carly aged 18, looking to go over to dubai in the new year and to carry on with my hairdressing caerrer, i go to dubai on holiday every year and know its a fab place to be, but it will be completley different living there? Have no idea about renting there, or how the hairdreesing wage is and what it is like to be english living in dubai. im gonna leave it at this but anything that anyone can help me with please do


Carly, I like your since of adventure but agree with the other posts. It is a tough move, even for someone with money, experience and a sponsor. Also, I know it is common in the texting world and I don't mean to sound like a fuddy duddy, but if you could please capitalize and use some grammar it would make you seem much more grown up. I certainly hope you do on your job apps.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> Carly, I like your since of adventure but agree with the other posts. It is a tough move, even for someone with money, experience and a sponsor. Also, I know it is common in the texting world and I don't mean to sound like a fuddy duddy, but if you* could please capitalize and use some grammar it would make you seem much more grown up*. I certainly hope you do on your job apps.


PMSL, btw, does anyone know where liverool is?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

is it anywhere near macheaster???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Along the road from Cheser....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

is up north dudes!! is where the beedles come from!!! seesh.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh dizzy, you're sooooo cute....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

so not with it either!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I love how you guys always mange to take a post and turn it right upside down, too funny


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have just had my hair cut, so it relates very well !!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah but those all over Moroccan body wax's don't half sting a bit don't they.

I couldn't sit down for a week, but it was a very personal service....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I have just had my hair cut, so it relates very well !!!


Oh yes of course I see what you mean since the original post was by a hairdresser it all ties in very nicely. 
Very logical Stevie


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

p.s your "pre" wedding hair trial will be sorted...
no coincidence that a hair dresser suddenly wants to come to duabai hey.... ;-)


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> p.s your "pre" wedding hair trial will be sorted...
> no coincidence that a hair dresser suddenly wants to come to duabai hey.... ;-)


LOL well done, look at you brining in a hairdresser all the way from liverool, you're sparing no expence huh, geee thanks Stevie


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just watch your watch....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha i wont wear one.....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

andy capp said:


> pmsl, btw, does anyone know where liverool is?


batman was from liverpool
he couldnt go out without robin


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys are hilarious. I can't even remember what the original post was about since I started reading that Andy got a wax in the most sensitive of places..... ha ha ha ha brilliant (sorry Andy)

Im from Manchester, yeah Liverpool aint far - but the last joke from Irish Expat suits.....


----------

